# Heat Transfer Company In Miami



## KIDWONDER84 (Apr 25, 2007)

Does anyone know of any companies that make heat transfers that are located in the Miami area. I like to be in driving distance to companies that I'm doing biz with. Web address and/or phone numbers. THANKS IN ADVANCE.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I don't know of any. ... JB


----------



## JustinB (Jul 28, 2007)

I dont remember if any of the places i looked up were in Miami, but i know there were a few on Florida on the list in this post:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t4095.html


----------



## miamirhinestone (Mar 10, 2009)

contact Joe his email is [email protected] he is in south miami


----------

